# For something a little different, Pole Saw For An "Around The Yard" Saw?



## weimedog (Jul 29, 2019)

Yup, that was the "revelation" of the Oregon PH600 / PS600 Combination over the last year or so.


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for putting that vid up . Looks like a good tool. It is tempting for me even though I have a couple of those Stihl power pruners because they are getting too heavy for me to run for long periods of time and they are kind of hard on my back .


----------



## Philbert (Aug 4, 2019)

I have both. Prefer the 'dedicated', telescoping version, but the 'multi-attachment' version can be a good choice for someone who will be using the other attachments.

Philbert


----------

